# Hot Blooded - Tutorial



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

This video covers how i play Foreigner's Hot Blooded, rhythm and solo parts - thanks for watching!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice Dale. Thanks for sharing that classic choice of tune! The lesson is akin to sitting at a rehearsal with the band and just learning a new tune from another player.

Very well delivered.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

really appreciate that...and thanks for taking your time to even check this out!

your friend, 
dale


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Anytime Dale. Appreciate you taking the time to do it and posting.


----------

